# Lyft cheats drivers



## Troi2214 (Mar 16, 2019)

Recently i had an order with Lyft. 35 min away. I drive across town. Arrive, wait, they cancel. No fee for me the driver. Why? The app said 32 min for my arrival, i got there 40 seconds late. No cancellation fee. Lyft tells me, drive faster. Lyft use to be really great to work with. Not anymore.


----------



## AirborneRanger (Nov 7, 2017)

You drove 32 minutes or so to pick up a ride? You must be new. Keep that up and you're gonna go broke. My limit is about 9 minutes, although on occasion I might go up to 12 if it looks like it's towards the direction I want to go anyway.

Do you understand you're getting .75 cents to go get them? And the ride could be short $3.00 trip?


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

my limit is 5 mins


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Why in the world would you drive that far for a pick up?


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

5 min for me as well.
5.5 years driving


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

35 minutes? 32 minutes? WTF??? Never, ever, under ANY circumstance take a ping that's 30+ minutes away. Seriously.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Single digit for me, but could be more if it is a Lux or XL ride.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Just. Stop.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

What were you smoking????

Lyft?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Troi2214 said:


> Recently i had an order with Lyft. 35 min away. I drive across town. Arrive, wait, they cancel. No fee for me the driver. Why? The app said 32 min for my arrival, i got there 40 seconds late. No cancellation fee. Lyft tells me, drive faster. Lyft use to be really great to work with. Not anymore.


I stopped reading at "35 min away".
Bro ....
Straight to the Ant cellar you go .... 
never again...k?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Yesterday, I got an 9 min. Shared ping. After I composed myself from all my laughter, I shuffled that ****. Less than a min. later, I get a regular Lyft ride 3 mins. away.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

5 mins is my limit as well. But since Lyft lies about pickup time, it's 5 minutes on Uber and 4 minutes on Lyft (which is really 5-6).


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I am in a region in which regular pins are between 8 and 12 minutes. Even then there is no way in heck I would ever do a ping at 20 minutes. Much less 32! You have to be new to do that and it's a mistake you'll never make again. The two times or three times that lift tried to stiff me on a cancellation fee oh, once I went in the app to complain about it they just ended up giving me the $5.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Guys just stfu and let nature take its course...


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Assume every ride will be minimum fare and the trip will be 2 miles.
Take the cost per mile to operate your vehicle, multiply it by 2 then subtract the result from minimum fare. Divide that result by the cost per mile. The result is the maximum distance you should drive to pick up a Pax and guarantee you won't loss money. Expand radius for +45 pings with no traffic.

For example, in LA using $2.62 and. 40 cpm:
2.62-.80=1.82
1.82 /. 80 = 2.3 miles. 

Sucks when you realize how bad this is right? If every driver did this pickup fees would be added to every trip and/or minimum fares would increase.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

4 minutes for Lyft.
6 minutes for Uber.
Unless you want losing some money.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Was the OP trolling us? I might take a 35 minute uber request because we get a decent long pickup fee. Never ever with Lyft!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Markets are different and sometimes I will take those long Lyft pick-up requests. I accept, call the Pax and let them know I am XXX miles away and traffic is heavy so I may be longer than the app estimates. I wait for them to reply. Followed by appropriate return comments and slipping in a where are you heading? They always reply with destination. I hang up and review my options.

Option 1. Cancel not worth it at all.
Option 2. Just barely worth it, leave Uber on and start heading that way. Get an Uber ping, pick them up and if on way to Lyft Ping great leave Lyft up and do Uber ride. If not on way simply cancel Lyft ride or wait for PAX to cancel.
Option 3. If worth the long drive go for it, but keep Option 2 in mind for trying to get an Uber ride in between you and the Lyft ride.

I have successfully made pick-up with in pick-ups several times making the long pick-up pay off.


----------

